
The Stoic of Open Source - amasad
http://amasad.me/2016/01/13/the-stoic-of-open-source/
======
DyslexicAtheist
the text of the mentioned "A Guide to the Good Life" seems to have leaked into
archive.org [https://archive.org/stream/pdfy-
bCZ9aW16m6rB2dNs/A_Guide_to_...](https://archive.org/stream/pdfy-
bCZ9aW16m6rB2dNs/A_Guide_to_the_good_life_djvu.txt)

great read

